# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Welding - box trailer hinges snapped

## ajm

Folks, two hinges on my box trailer need some welding to reattach them to the body. The first one is on the tailgate. I managed to snap through this one unloading stones. The second hinge is located on the lid (it's a builders trailer). I have been trying to find a local welder around Sandgate 4017 but have struck out. Any suggestions? 
Ajm

----------


## Whitey66

What about a local mechanic in your area?
Most have a mig welder and should be able to do it for a reasonable price.

----------


## cyclic

Try the industrial area off the roundabout as you leave Sandgate, up where Sandgate Wrecking are, also Brendale, Geebung, Clontarf.
Sure to be lots in those areas.

----------


## Marc

Most trailer places also do repairs and would be happy to replace those hinges. 
Also exhaust workshops are masters at TIG or MIG welding, also steel fabricators. A google search reveals a string of places that could do a job like that.
I am too far otherwise would be happy to do it.  :Smilie:

----------


## NRB

I was heading for the same problem until a mate pointed out that the problem is part of the hinge is a tube with not very much clearance for the pin 
As you get a bit of corrosion and some junk in the hinge it will bind putting pressure on the weld 
The solution is to cut a slot in the tube when the tailgate is open,this allows more clearance on the pin so you can spray a bit of lube in from time to time 
Problem solved for me

----------


## ajm

Thanks all. I took Marc's advice and went back to the manufacturer: they are just up the road.

----------

